# Judge critiques



## raggs

Why are some judges so slow in writing up their show reports ?? ive heared of a few cases where exhibitors have been waiting 6 or even as much as 8 weeks for their show reports to be published. Please dont get me wrong, i do understand that all judges have a life outside of judging and a lot have families to look after too, but it only takes a couple of hours to type up a report im sure. best wishes.....Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats

LOL, Chris, you try having HPs as well when the show gets pedigree judges to judge them! I am still waiting for one pedigree judge to report upon our HP girl's Imperial Class from Preston & Blackpool 2009!!! His pedigree crits went up within a few weeks.


----------



## raggs

from 2009 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....now thats not funny.


----------



## carolmanycats

It has got to the stage where I now pretty much refuse to enter our non peds if the show has pedigree judges doing the classes as well as their pedigree classes, most of the time they leave the judging til late and about 80% of them report on the peds but never bother with the non peds.


----------



## messyhearts

Don't know how they get away with it. Some don't report on BOB placings too. I carefully select judges too. I avoid those that don't report as it is a waste of time/money if I don't know their opinion.


----------



## raggs

carolmanycats said:


> It has got to the stage where I now pretty much refuse to enter our non peds if the show has pedigree judges doing the classes as well as their pedigree classes, most of the time they leave the judging til late and about 80% of them report on the peds but never bother with the non peds.


That is very wrong......exhibitors pay enough in entry fee's and seeing a judges report on your cat/kitten is all part of it, and no matter what the breed is or if its a non-ped we still want to see these reports......ok rant over hahahaha


----------



## carolmanycats

LOL rant away, I totally agree, especially as nowadays, with the equal titles etc, you pay the same entry fee for both pedigree and non-pedigree cats at most shows!


----------



## raggs

We need a rule in place stating all judge reports must be published within 1 month after a show or they will have to forfiet their judges dinner at there next show, that'll get em moving for sure........:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Donskie

I am waiting for open class report for my birman kitten and open and grand classes for birman adult from the Notts and Derby show. Really keen to hear what judges thought of both cats as didn't get chance to speak with either judge on the day.


----------



## Alansw8

BP has got her show reports out already from the shropshire show what was only on saturday...Its a pity more judges dont take a leaf out of her book.


----------



## BSH

I noted on the GCCF newsletter that in recent weeks two judges had been fined for not submiting their show reports on time. One had not paid their original fine so had a further ban applied.

I assume judges are getting paid for each show so they should complete their obligations to submit reports for the entrants.

I have to say all the judges who have judged my cats at the shows I have entered have been prompt in submiting their reports so I have no complaints.


----------



## BSH

carolmanycats said:


> I am still waiting for one pedigree judge to report upon our HP girl's Imperial Class from Preston & Blackpool 2009!!! His pedigree crits went up within a few weeks.


That is very disappointing. Perhaps you should be entitled to a refund if they do not provide the report?


----------



## messyhearts

Wish it worked like that! I haven't got a report from my girl's grand PC win last year!

I also saw those judges being banned for 3 months. GOOD! If they can't write the report then they shouldn't be taking on extra shows to do.


----------



## BSH

BSH said:


> I have to say all the judges who have judged my cats at the shows I have entered have been prompt in submiting their reports so I have no complaints.


I tempted fate obviously! STILL waiting for an Open Class report from early March


----------



## rcmadd

i think if we waited that long for an open report.. then im afraid i would report the judge to the gccf....


----------



## raggs

BSH said:


> I tempted fate obviously! STILL waiting for an Open Class report from early March


Hahahaha, It just had to happen after you said something lol, Waiting for an " open " report from early March is a bit too much, Only once i waited that long and in the end i sent the judge a polite email and had a report sent back to me in no time, so it may be woth dropping them a polite email, Most of the judges have there email addresses on the GCCF website, good luck and i hope you get your report soon...........Chris.


----------



## rcmadd

we pay enough money to enter these shows...wether pedigree..pedigree pet or household pet.. 
judges SHOULD(in my view)..post results/reports within a reasonable amount of time after the show(say 2 weeks MAX).. not just for pedigrees.. but for pets too.. after all we pay the same amount of money.
and not just for open classes.. but for the three side classes too...(any other classes entered at judges discretion).. but really it should be every class entered...(again my personal views.)


----------



## raggs

rcmadd said:


> we pay enough money to enter these shows...wether pedigree..pedigree pet or household pet..
> judges SHOULD(in my view)..post results/reports within a reasonable amount of time after the show(say 2 weeks MAX).. not just for pedigrees.. but for pets too.. after all we pay the same amount of money.
> and not just for open classes.. but for the three side classes too...(any other classes entered at judges discretion).. but really it should be every class entered...(again my personal views.)


I agree 100%, it makes no difference what class you enter you still pay your money and the judges report is what we all want to see at the end of it, I do understand that all the judges have lives outside of cats but the GCCF state that all reports should be published within 4 weeks of a show , to me that is more than a reasonable amount of time to get reports done.


----------



## poshmog

BSH said:


> I assume judges are getting paid for each show so they should complete their obligations to submit reports for the entrants.


Just thought would clarify this ,judges dont actually get paid ,all they recieve is their travel expenses and hotel for the night before if it is a long distance .
I know it doesnt excuse some of the reports that havent gone in ,but a lot of judges are out every weekend and have jobs during the week etc .

I do chase any judge that doesnt get them put up in a reasonable time ,so contact the Show Manager and request that they do the same.


----------



## BSH

poshmog said:


> Just thought would clarify this ,judges dont actually get paid ,all they recieve is their travel expenses and hotel for the night before if it is a long distance


I discovered that yesterday. They must be very dedicated to give so much time up, but they must love it I guess.


----------



## rcmadd

BSH said:


> They must be very dedicated to give so much time up, but they must love it I guess.


like me.. im a marshal at a race track for car meetings..we dont get paid.. but we are there outdoors in what ever the weather is doing and we get NOTHING.. only the enjoyment of watching a sport we love..motoracing.


----------



## raggs

I start to get angry after 2 weeks of waiting for our reports lol.............Chris


----------



## ChinaBlue

poshmog said:


> Just thought would clarify this ,judges dont actually get paid ,all they recieve is their travel expenses and hotel for the night before if it is a long distance .
> I know it doesnt excuse some of the reports that havent gone in ,but a lot of judges are out every weekend and have jobs during the week etc .
> 
> I do chase any judge that doesnt get them put up in a reasonable time ,so contact the Show Manager and request that they do the same.


Yes, they don't actually get paid for doing this. If you are really anxious to hear what they thought of your cat you can always approach them after they have finished judging (if you know what they look like!) and ask them for their opinion. Having said that most of them disappear like a bat out of hell once they have finished their judging and signed the certificates!!
Would say that all the show workers tend to be unpaid volunteers and sometimes one or two (I would emphasis just the odd one or two) exhibitors forget this and can give these people a lot of unnecessary grief!

Would also just point out that the clubs/show teams appreciate the shows are not cheap to enter but the cost of hiring the leisure centres is exorbitent - can be £2,000 - £3,000 +, then you have the judges expenses, vet expenses, catering, penning, etc.


----------



## Soupie

BSH said:


> I discovered that yesterday. They must be very dedicated to give so much time up, but they must love it I guess.


And thought I would add HHP judges get NOTHING not even their expenses ......


----------



## ChinaBlue

I would hope they at least get lunch? Sometimes the table workers won't even get this.:blink:


----------



## BSH

Soupie said:


> And thought I would add HHP judges get NOTHING not even their expenses ......


Why? Thats is rather unfair IMO. The entrants pay the same entry fees do they not?


----------



## Soupie

They get lunch sorry but all travelling round etc done at our expense because we love doing it........ The only show we get expenses is Supreme which I don't claim as I show my peds and it's 10 minutes down the road!


----------



## IndysMamma

the HHP peeps get the short end of the stick a lot - we pay the same fees but only recently started getting titles, judges are either HHP that have no expenses paid or an overloaded Ped judge and occasionally won't write up the HHPs reviews or you just get (in Indys case) 'black/white cat, clean' as their report

I never got my Humberside 2009 reports and I saw the judge judging Misha and say lovely things... but I want it written down! I have a terrible memory


----------



## carolmanycats

Oh don't start me on (non) equality in the HP section LOL.

I judge HPs from time to time and as Soupie says, all we get is lunch, we do it because we love it, end of. As an HP exhibitor also I fully understand the imnportance of doing the reports for them and I always make sure I not only write up 1st to 3rd in EVERY class but also give a brief comment as well on all the cats I did not place anywhere, along the lines of, "also judged but not placed", so that every single cat I judge on the day gets a write up. At least then the exhibitor knows if the cat was not placed simply because I had a class full of wonderful cats but could only award three places, or if it was unplaced beacuse it was unhappy or aggressive etc.

I also table work when I am showing, usually the HP table as I know the section inside out and can often spot omissions or errors (such as no BOB or MC stated even if awarded or a BOB given in a Grand class or 1st, 2nd and 3rd given to cats in for BOB only - believe me, it all happens LOL). That is purely voluntary too but most shows do feed us and give us a free catalogue  I do it partly to do my best to ensure the HP peeps have as little hassle as piossible and that their section is run smoothly (not saying I don't make mistakes, I do, we all do, we are only human after all, but maybe less than some who don't know the section and to be honest at one show recently over 40!! certificates were ruined by inefficient table workers and the only section that was OK that day was the HPs, not blowing my own trumpet but it is amazing how badly some people can do what is, in reality, quite a simple job so long as you concentrate on what you are doing) and also for selfish reasons - I get to see the results as they come in LOL. 

As China Blue says, far too many people moan and groan without fully thinking out or realising just how many unpaid, and, by many exhibitors, unthanked, hours are put in for very little in return!


----------



## Biawhiska

Carol does a great job. I can't remember what show it was now but a few years back I showed my ped pet and her rosettes and classed were all up WAY ahead of any of the peds. I was shocked at how well it was run.


----------



## ChinaBlue

The Lakeland is usually very quick to get the results up. It would be nice if perhaps a few more exhibitors could volunteer to help at the shows - it also passes the time! Even if it was simply just dishing out the rosettes or offering to help on the tables for say the morning it just helps things go more smoothly. I understand exhibitors get frustrated when results go up late but usually it is because there aren't enough volunteers to help on the tables.

But I would reiterate that you can approach the judge, once they have finished judging, and ask them for their thoughts on your cat.


----------



## carolmanycats

Cheers Biawhiska, though it does also take the judges to be on the ball too, on Saturday it was brilliant, 11 HPs present, 3 judges, all results in, certs and rosettes and BIS etc done and whole section finished before midday!

Would offer to help at the Lakeland, China Blue but am already booked - doing the HP table there as seem to have done since forever LOL  I always get a nice personal phone call from the ASM before schedules are out to ask me if I will do it again, she knows I will but she still asks nicely every year 

So see you there, not with your curly friend sadly but look out for him at a show soon.


----------



## ChinaBlue

I am so looking forward for that cuddle!


----------



## carolmanycats

It's been a long time coming, this one, LOL, you are being very patient!


----------



## ChinaBlue

He's worth waiting for! You should post some photos of him.


----------



## BSH

BSH said:


> I tempted fate obviously! STILL waiting for an Open Class report from early March


Sadly the Judge is very unwell I have been informed by the GCCF, so nothing can be done, which is understandable. These things happen and I hope she makes a good recovery.


----------



## carolmanycats

Oh dear, BSH, if it's the judge I think it may be I understand from people who have seen her recently that things are not looking too good


----------



## carolmanycats

Just for ChinaBlue 














































and one of the cheeky chappie as a baby!


----------



## IndysMamma

awh! bath-mat-cat! I wanna 'nother cuddle!


----------



## ChinaBlue

He is just so gorgeous - I love that photo in the snow. Just whetted my appetite for that cuddle even more.


----------



## Donskie

Finally, the judge report for the open class at the Suffolk and Norfolk show is on GCCF website. Can't wait to read it, click on the link and wait (taps fingers on table while it loads, is only seconds but feels like hours!). Only thing to read was a 404 not found error code :cursing::cursing: and this is not the first one I have come accross in the last few days with their website. GCCF please sort it out as I really want to read this report, Thanking you in advance


----------



## carolmanycats

I find that if you email Marcia, the webmaster, she usually sorts it out very quickly!


----------



## Donskie

carolmanycats said:


> I find that if you email Marcia, the webmaster, she usually sorts it out very quickly!


Thanks, I will email her


----------

